# Rate my scape so far!



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Still going to add manzanita driftwood and some plants, but what do you think so far?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of fish are going in there?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not exactly sure yet, not Africans is all I know so far.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I like it, could use some height, but depends whats going in there.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I figure after the manzanita and some light planting the height will come together.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some africans like open water...some like rocks. For mbuna, I'd add a LOT more rocks.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing a native species tank. Panfish and the like, something I've never done before. Cichlids are still on the menu, just looking for something new.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Native species imply a cold water tank...challenging to keep it cold enough.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I like challenging! 

A lot of people are successfully keeping a large berth of natives in room temperature tanks of about 70 degrees, things like trout are obviously off that list but bluegill, crappie, even largemouth bass do very well at room temperature.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I've kept bluegill, crappie, and bass- they are eating machines and poop-factories. Make you sure you have LOTS of filtration.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

and LOTS of water changes! haha

Yea, this is going to be a challenge for sure. I'll end up with two fluval 406's, possibly even a AC110 or two for good measure.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

A little update. Decided on 8 red belly Piranha, wayy cool fish!!


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are still looking for feedback / suggestions, you could try http://piranhakeepers.com


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

FishFlake	
Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2012 11:36 amÃ‚Â Ã‚Â Ã‚Â Ã‚Â Post subject:
If you are still looking for feedback / suggestions, you could try http://piranhakeepers.com

LOeffinL

I love it!


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

..they are going to eat your other fish...if they haven't done it yet!!!!


----------

